# bark on wood?



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

I split up some cherry wood this weekend and was wondering if I need to take the bark off?  Seems like I read something about that but cant find it now.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 19, 2007)

No, not necessary, if it falls off great but don't go out of your way.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

10-4, thanks. Most of it was falling off anyways.  

Hey, wait a minute! You're from Michigan, not sure if I can trust you or not!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll second what Bubba said...........although my wife is from Michigan so I might be tainted.  LOL

When you are getting around to using the wood, put the pieces you are planning to use on top of the firebox as you are cooking, before you throw them in the box, give them a whack on the ground or something and quite often the bark will fall right off.


----------



## wavector (Nov 19, 2007)

That's what I do, and it works for me.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 19, 2007)

From what I've read on another forum (I'm not cheating on you....just looking....I never touched!) the only time bark is really an issue is when the trees have been sprayed with pestasides; common with fruit wood.  If you're sure they haven't, or the know the wood to be well seasoned, I'd leave it on.  As far as flavor goes, I've tried it with and without and can't tell a difference.  I'm sure the EPA would have a more strict line than mine.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 19, 2007)

Your right Twister, remove the bark, toss the wood and just smoke the bark (a little Michigan secret)...........lol


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for letting me in on your "michigan secret"!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

You never "touched"   .......  But did you inhale ?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 19, 2007)

I never exhaled..........is that the same thing?


----------



## greazy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've long thought that bark added a bitter taste...particularly w mesquite...but it has recently dawned on me that bark falls off dry wood. I now wonder if it is the fact that the wood is not adequately dried, not the bark that causes bitterness.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 20, 2007)

Bingo!!


----------

